# south bend 10-R questions



## porthos (Jan 16, 2014)

hi guys:
 kind of a novice and I have some questions. I'm looking at a south bend that I thind is a 10-R. here are the numbers. #9078RKR14  catalog #CL199A what do the R, K,R and 14 mean?? it has a 1 inch+ hole in the headstock, 4 ft bed, double tumbler gearbox, underdrive. 220 single phase. only comes with 3 and 4 jaw,drill chuck steady rest, 4 way tool post. has an extra motor that is 1 hp. ways are perfect and is VERY quiet. a few extra's such as tool bits a couple indicators ect. the lathe came out of a school, not industry. guy wanted  $2000 but I offered $1800 he's ok with that. I think that's a few hundred too much; but it's only 4 miles away. my dream lathe is a heavy 10 ,but, I think this is a close second the only heavy 10s that I can find are at machine resellers and they throw a coat of paint on them to look good. anyway, I have some questions.  1this has a threaded spindle. I thought that I read that it can be converted to a camlock spindle or am I wrong?
2  if no conversion is possible, how would I go about setting it up for collets?  (collets are very important in this project). back to the threaded spindle. I read that some of you guys don't like threaded spindle's. why is that?? any info and advice will be most apprediated.

thanks
porthos


----------



## Kroll (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to the site,I agree with you 1800 sounds a tad high but with what your getting maybe not so high but if its worth it to you then go for it.It being near by is well worth something,but if you get a chance post some pics.Sorry can't help with the numbers but check out the downloads up above,might be something there that will help----kroll


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm no SB expert but I don't believe there was a 10-R.  I'm only aware of a that 10K and the 10L or Heavy Ten.  You should join the yahoo SB group......there are knowledgeable, helpful folks there.

Steve


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 17, 2014)

First letter after no. is R which should be heavy 10.
K should be gear box.
R should be spindle type.
14 should be revision no.
Check with the Yahoo South Bend site under files section for more info.
Threaded chucks could come off while running in reverse with a heavy cut.
Collets can be added for a price.
Paul


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just my thoughts from a long experiance.  lets see $1800 equills = looking for a $500 one maybe for the rest of your life and three grand to transport it,
cause Murphys law says its on the other side of the planet. Next, nothing wrong with threaded chucks (they are cheaper)  Next all kinds of collets and
collet adaptors are availabe all over the world for cheap.  Next why dont guys like threaded spindles answer, they are afraid of chucks flying off when
reversing.  I have never seen that.  Suppose its possible 'if one doesnt know what he's doing'. What I see is a good turn key deal, that close by, any
ole  pickup truck will do..   and put er ta work monday moring!!!!!!1
sam


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2014)

A 1" spindle bore may limit the size of collets you can run? Might run a 3c?


----------



## Thoro (Jan 17, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> A 1" spindle bore may limit the size of collets you can run? Might run a 3c?



No, 3/4" spindle bore is more like 3c.  The 10R spindles run something of the caliber of a 4C collett.  Or a 4a.  But then, if they are relatively the same in capacity, adapters can be made for either.  It's just a matter of what is physically possible.  

Why not make your own collett closer and draw bar?  I did it with my atlas.  I plan on doing it for my heavy 10 eventually. If done right it is much better than buying one off the shelf as you can machine the closer to your spindle.


----------



## stonehands (Jan 17, 2014)

Thoro said:


> No, 3/4" spindle bore is more like 3c.  The 10R spindles run something of the caliber of a 4C collett.  Or a 4a.  But then, if they are relatively the same in capacity, adapters can be made for either.  It's just a matter of what is physically possible.
> 
> Why not make your own collett closer and draw bar?  I did it with my atlas.  I plan on doing it for my heavy 10 eventually. If done right it is much better than buying one off the shelf as you can machine the closer to your spindle.



porthos, You have a Heavy 10 with the 1-7/8x8 spindle 10R instead of the 2-1/4x8 10L. In my area this was the most common High School lathe. I have the same machine and I did a 'ground up' at the same time as Wood Tick Greg. As long as you can live with the spindle bore diameter you have a great hobby lathe. The spindle size is an odd ball so pick up spare back plates when you can. The originals are marked SB 10R-13. I had the same problem with collets, my collet sleeve was for  the 4NS collet but the machine came with no collets. I machined a backplate for a Hardinge Speed-Chuck today and now I can use the more common 5C. Good luck with the new machine.--David


----------



## porthos (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks guys. lot of good info you gave me , however and unfortunately most goes over my head. but I did write down a lot of your good info for the future. I'm glad that I found out that the lathe is a heavy 10. I can live with the 1 inch spindle hole. I'm glad that larger collet set up is doable. now here's some more news. got a call a few hours ago. the guy says he has a heavy 10. his dad bought NEW around 1949 . used for gunsmithing in his basement. his dad passed in 1979. not turned on much since then. has a lot of tooling. he's not very familiar with "lathe stuf". I'm very excited!!!!  I never thought that I would find a heavy 10, so I got tired of looking in craigslist every day and posted a wanted in craiglist and the local newspaper. got a call thru each ad.   by the way pjf134 and stonehands; I'm from Greensburg pa.

porthos


----------



## Kroll (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck,better be pics of your new lathe---kroll


----------



## pjf134 (Jan 18, 2014)

Porthos,
 A gunsmith lathe most likely will have a bigger spindle and more tooling. I am about 1 hour from Greensburg and been there many times and have some kin living there also.
Paul


----------



## Ed T (Jan 20, 2014)

I too looked for some time for a heavy 10L w/o any luck (that I could afford) About a year ago, a 10R came up and I researches it and learned that it is a member of the heavy 10 family. As noted above, it has a smaller through hole in the spindle than the 10L. As I recall, 10R has the "regular" sized hole and the 10L has the "large" size hole. Otherwise it seems to be pretty much the same as a10L. I have seen various answers as to whether a 10L spindle will drop into the 10R head stock. maybe someday i'll find out if it will swap. In the meantime it's fine the way it is. It is real puzzle to me why SB would bother to make both machines with such a minor, but important difference. I guess they had too many folks complaining that the spindle hole in the 10L was too big?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2014)

Ed T said:


> It is real puzzle to me why SB would bother to make both machines with such a minor, but important difference. I guess they had too many folks complaining that the spindle hole in the 10L was too big?


Actually I think it was the other way around, People wished for a larger through hole like it's bigger relatives the 13, 14, 16. And that's how the moniker of "heavy" 10 came about. As even the ones with the tube stands are still called heavy tens as they have the large bore. 
I might be wrong on this, but I think that is how they came to be.


----------

